# March pike



## Green Gator (Jul 25, 2008)

What's the pike action like on Devil's Lake in mid-March?
Never been on the lake and would like to know what to expect


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

When you get into the pike on Devils...it's pretty crazy. I've never done much DL pike fishing in the winter time myself...just on open water.


----------



## dosch (May 20, 2003)

You'll catch pike til your sick of them in March. Lots of 3-8 lb fish with some bigger ones mixed in.


----------

